# Inception: Michael Caine klärt das umstrittene Ende auf



## ChrisGa (16. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Inception: Michael Caine klärt das umstrittene Ende auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Inception: Michael Caine klärt das umstrittene Ende auf*


----------



## EinPixel (16. August 2018)

Was Nolan am Set zu einem Schauspieler sagt als Begründung heran zu siehen ist schon etwas vage?

Da der Film schon etwas älter ist, spoiler ich etwas zur MÖGLICHEN Auflösung:
Die erste Regel eines Träumers ist was? Niemals die Funktion seines Totems zu verraten, damit der Architekt den Traum nicht fälschen kann (Logikfehler mal außen vor).

Und was macht Cobb gleich als Erstes als er Ariande (die Letze Person die von dem Totem wissen sollte ist der Architekt) unterrichtet? Er erklärt, wie der Totem funktioniert.

Wieso? Weil es eben nicht sein Totem ist, sondern "nur" ein Andenken, ein Symbol. Nicht mehr.
Sein Totem ist ein Anderer.

Es ist sein Ring. In seinen Träumen lebt Mort noch. Er trägt den Ring weil noch immer bei ihr ist. In den Realitätsszenen hat er den Ring nicht um. Eben auch nicht am Ende.

Da hat Nolan uns durch Morts Totem schön gezeigt, dass Realität dort ist, wo wir aufhören zu glauben es sei ein Traum. Eine Lösung hat er aber (meiner Meinung nach) durch den Ring dennnoch eingebaut.


----------



## admagnus (16. August 2018)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Was Nolan am Set zu einem Schauspieler sagt als Begründung heran zu siehen ist schon etwas vage?
> 
> Da der Film schon etwas älter ist, spoiler ich etwas zur MÖGLICHEN Auflösung:
> Die erste Regel eines Träumers ist was? Niemals die Funktion seines Totems zu verraten, damit der Architekt den Traum nicht fälschen kann (Logikfehler mal außen vor).
> ...




Und warum benutzt er dann den Kreisel, wenn er doch nur auf seinen Finger schauen muss?


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. August 2018)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Was Nolan am Set zu einem Schauspieler sagt als Begründung heran zu siehen ist schon etwas vage?
> 
> Da der Film schon etwas älter ist, spoiler ich etwas zur MÖGLICHEN Auflösung:
> Die erste Regel eines Träumers ist was? Niemals die Funktion seines Totems zu verraten, damit der Architekt den Traum nicht fälschen kann (Logikfehler mal außen vor).
> ...


Glaub, da bist du grad n bissl falsch. Die Regel lautet nicht, die Funktion des Totems zu verraten. Sondern, dass das Totem niemand anderes in die Finger bekommt, weil es ein ganz persönlicher Gegenstand ist, der Eigenschaften hat, die niemand außer dem Besitzer kennen darf.


----------



## EinPixel (17. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Glaub, da bist du grad n bissl falsch. Die Regel lautet nicht, die Funktion des Totems zu verraten. Sondern, dass das Totem niemand anderes in die Finger bekommt, weil es ein ganz persönlicher Gegenstand ist, der Eigenschaften hat, die niemand außer dem Besitzer kennen darf.



Läuft doch auf das gleiche hinaus. Der gezinkte Würfel von Arthur zum Beispiel: bekommt jemand außer ihm selber den Würfel in die Hand, kann er herausfinden wie er fällt und kann somit seine Funktion nachahmen wenn er ein Traum "fälscht". Selbiges gilt für Ariandes Schachfigur. Die fällt anscheinend immer auf bestimmte Art und Weise. Niemand darf wissen wie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. August 2018)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Läuft doch auf das gleiche hinaus. Der gezinkte Würfel von Arthur zum Beispiel: bekommt jemand außer ihm selber den Würfel in die Hand, kann er herausfinden wie er fällt und kann somit seine Funktion nachahmen wenn er ein Traum "fälscht". Selbiges gilt für Ariandes Schachfigur. Die fällt anscheinend immer auf bestimmte Art und Weise.



Das sind aber nicht die Funktion eines Totems, sondern dessen Eigenschaften. ^^ Die Funktion eines Totems ist, dass der Besitzer prüfen kann, ob er sich im Traum befindet oder in der Realität. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## EinPixel (17. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das sind aber nicht die Funktion eines Totems, sondern dessen Eigenschaften. ^^ Die Funktion eines Totems ist, dass der Besitzer prüfen kann, ob er sich im Traum befindet oder in der Realität. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Gut, das ist nur eine Diskussion um Begrifflichkeiten. Ich komme nun aus der IT Welt und vereinfacht gesagt wäre eine Eigenschaft zB eine Kantenlänge, oder Anzahl der Augen je Seite eines Würfels. Eine Funktion ist ein Prozess/ein Vorgang. Endloses Drehen des Kreisels, oder der Fall eines Würfels auf eine Kante, ist eine Funktion. Oder das Verändern einer Eigenschaft ist eine Art Funktion.
Einigen wir uns drauf, dass wir einfach unterschieldiche Begrifflichkeiten benutzt haben?


----------



## Hurshi (17. August 2018)

Man hätte bei dem Film einfach aufs Geräuch hören müssen den der Kreisel macht, dann müsste man nicht Jahrelang sichn Kopf machen wie das Ende wirklich ist , da es logisch war und ist das der Kreisel umkippt . Aber wenn man halt sonst nix zu tun hat


----------



## Hansefrosch (18. August 2018)

Ist das nicht  schon lange geklärt? DIE KINDER HABEN ANDERE KLEIDUNG AN! In allen Flashbacks von DiCaprio trägt das Mädchen NUR ihren roten Rock(?), und ich glaube auch schlichte dunkle  Schuhe. Am Ende trägt es OFFENSICHTLICH eine weiße Bluse! Ich glaube die Kleidung vom Jungen ist ansonsten identisch. Die Kinder (oder zumindest die Tochter) am Ende entspricht bildlich NICHT den Flashbacks/Träumen, und ist das Ende ist damit KEIN Traum! Hat Nolan das nicht sogar selbst gesagt? Weiß nicht mehr. Aber das ist nun wirklich eindeutiger als "ist MyCocaine im Bild oder nicht", obwohl das sicherlich auch ein interessanter Interpretationsfaktor sein kann....

cheers!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. August 2018)

Andererseits tragen Schauspieler immer wieder falsche Kleideung / Schmuck auf falscher Seite etc. - so entstehen Anschlussfehler


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Andererseits tragen Schauspieler immer wieder falsche Kleideung / Schmuck auf falscher Seite etc. - so entstehen Anschlussfehler


Wiederum andererseits werden sie die ganzen Szenen, die über den Film verteilt sind und in diesem Haus seine Kinder zeigen, in einem Rutsch gedreht haben, so daß sich keins der Kinder umziehen mußte.


----------



## Hansefrosch (18. August 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Andererseits tragen Schauspieler immer wieder falsche Kleideung / Schmuck auf falscher Seite etc. - so entstehen Anschlussfehler



Sicher, aber ich bezweifle mal ERNSTHAFT, dass NOLAN, bei SOLCH einer WICHTIGEN Szene (die man auch mit den anderen Flashbacks hätte einfach am Stück zusammen abdrehen können) AUS VERSEHEN eine weiße Bluse vor die Kamera hüpft!


----------



## Frullo (18. August 2018)

Meinetwegen darf das Ende bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag offen bleiben - hat was poetisches


----------

